# Sweeper truck coverage per hour



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

How many aces of parking lot (empty lot, and average dirt and debris) per hour can a sweeper truck cover?? just cleaning the lot not counting cleaning off sidewalks and around objects thanks


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

aces of parking lot? oh acres..ok
what do you consider average? 2"-3" thick edges or more? many people on this site are from all parts; so the answer will vary. 
Is this for the spring clean-up or daily, weekly maintenance?


----------

